
Ask HN: Is IMDB down now? - parvatzar
D&#x27;oh!<p>We&#x27;re sorry, something went wrong.<p>Please try again...wait...wait...yep, try reload&#x2F;refresh now.<p>But if you are seeing this again, please report it here.<p>Please explain which page you were at and where on it that you clicked<p>Thank you!
======
mtmail
Yes, I see the same.

~~~
parvatzar
Seems to be back up now.

